# Ms. Mofet's Pressure Cooker Saffron and Mushroom Risotto



## msmofet (Jun 28, 2014)

*Ms. Mofet's Pressure Cooker Saffron and Mushroom Risotto*


1 TBSP olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped (about ¾ cup)
1 c. arborio rice
2 1/4 c. chicken stock
Pinch to 1/8 tsp ground dry porcini mushrooms (optional) 
1/4 - 1/2 lb. sliced mushrooms (I used 8 white button mushrooms but you may use whatever variety or a combination of mushrooms you like) 
Pinch to Scant 1/8 tsp crushed saffron (not much more than a pinch of threads)
1/8 tsp ground pepper (I use a 4 peppercorn blend)
½ tsp salt
1 TBSP butter
¼ cup fresh grated cheese (1/8 c. parmesan and 1/8 c. romano)

Sauté mushrooms in 2 - 4 TBSP butter (more or less butter to your liking); set aside.
Heat the oil in pressure cooker over high heat.
Add the onion and cook, stirring until soft, about 2 minutes.
Add the rice and cook, stirring, for about 30 seconds.
Add the stock (dry porcini mushrooms if using) and saffron.
Cover and bring to high pressure over high heat.
Reduce heat to stabilize pressure and cook 7 minutes.
Quick-release pressure and remove cover.
Stir in ground pepper, salt, butter, Romano and Parmesan cheeses. 
Add mushrooms at the end. 
Let sit for 2 minutes before serving.
Makes 4 - 5 Servings


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you, MsM!  Sounds wonderful!


----------



## mmyap (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh yum, yum, yuyum!  I love saffron.  And risotto!  As does my friend.  Thank you msmofet!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm thinking this would be wonderful with Kielbasa.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 1, 2014)

How important is the arborio rice?  I assume this is what makes it creamy?

Beautiful job msmofet!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> How important is the arborio rice?  I assume this is what makes it creamy?
> 
> Beautiful job msmofet!




You need an appropriate short grain rice to make risotto.  Short grain rices give off starch while cooking.  The starch combines with the liquid to make the creamy sauce you see.  Carnaroli rice is another option to arborio.


----------

